# April 20th Bass Tournament Clendening Lake



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

This Sunday April 20th Kickin' Bass Bass Club
Clendening Lake

9 am to 2 pm 
Meet at 799 Ramp Around 8:30 for Registration 

$20 per boat 2 Man Team
$10 per boat if you fish alone


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Think you'll get many boats on Easter?


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess no tournament today. Got there at 8:30 and only two boats at ramp. Both fish eaters, oh well. Beautiful day and had a few good ones. Home by 2.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm thinking the tourney director cancelled last minute due to the ranger showing up. He thinks someone purposely called him and told him where and when the tourney was being held. Why that would cause him to cancel? Not real sure. Not having the right permits? All I know is his Facebook said he got set up to fall and fell??


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well that sucks! Thanks for reply.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not having the proper permits would be a slap in the face to the organizations that do. I hope this isn't the case, because I quite frankly believe the permit system is a racket. But rules are rules. Maybe he just had something come up?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

I received a nasty facebook message from his son saying I called the ranger on him. I was told by him a couple months ago he had the permits. I don't even know how to get ahold of a ranger........but for some reason I was blamed. I left him a message on facebook asking what was going on and instead of talking to me, I was just deleted from the friend list and blocked. 
None of it made sense to me. Hell, I woulda been there fishing too if it wasn't Easter and family wasn't more important. I was told by someone else though that rangers showed and told him to leave the lake for no permit. 
I'm still befuddled why I was blamed, but I guess someone has to be blamed. Even if it was someone that had nothing to do with it and nobody is even decent enough to talk to them. I actually wanted to sponsor these events even though there was nothing in it for me. I'm sure the next one is taken care of and will be on! 

Good Luck to anyone that fishes! Great price for guys like me that can't do the big money tourney's regularly.


----------

